# what parts interchange between 66-67?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i was looking for a fender for my 67 lemans, found a guy that would sell me a 66 tempest parts car for $500, what are the chances that the parts will fit? the car is almost 2 hours away, so i have not seen it to compair


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's a 2 door, it will fit. You will need to fill in a lot of holes that the Tempest fender has for the big trim piece. Not sure about the 4 door interchange.....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought a 67 door for my 66. I just have to fill all the holes on the bottom of the door for the stainless trim. You'll have to drill the square holes for the trim.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

there is a little bit of difference in the fenders where they meet the header panel.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if you dont buy it i am interested. or maybe could buy some parts from you.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i will keep you in mind


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> if you dont buy it i am interested. or maybe could buy some parts from you.


got the car, what parts are you interested in?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

what the trunk trim look like i am looking for a good driver quality bar for my trunk.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

nothing in particular. just always on the lookout for a parts car close by. 

actually, i could use a rear axle. even if its just something to put some wheels on to push one around the yard.


----------

